# Isn't AVG free just that, FREE??



## sleemie (Mar 4, 2003)

And not a TRIAL version? My son is getting a message on his computer saying his trial has expired. He decided to try and re install it and not really sure what he did but he ran into some problems with it, but he seemed to have gotten passed it. Now I'm attempting to reinstall the FREE version and when you get to the point where it asks for a license key there's one already in the line and when you click next it says the license has expired. If I delete it and leave it blank I get the same message. 

Is there anything I can do or is this a TRIAL and not a FREE program?? 

thanx.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, AVG has both free version and trial version.
Uninstall the trial version you have got and install the free version from the link below.

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/lng/us/tpl/v5


----------



## sleemie (Mar 4, 2003)

That's the version I've been trying to install. When I go to Programs and then the AVG folder and run the uninstall program I get an error message stating that it couldn't uninstall the product and then when you click details it says the product is not installed. 

It doesn't appear at all under add/remove programs. 

But when I open the user interface it gives me the message stating that the trial has expired. So it is THERE at least partially...probably something in the registry out of whack. I ran a registry cleaner and had it clean up all the errors it found, but no difference.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

You could try downloading and reinstalling the trial version to repair the copy on your computer and then uninstall again.


----------



## sleemie (Mar 4, 2003)

Okay...just tried that and the same problem. I go to install the trial version and the same key that was popping up when I tried to install the free version is also popping up now and it says the license is expired. It didn't give me an option for new install or repair existing. I tried running the AVG removal tool from their website but it gives me an error message halfway through.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

The only other thing i can think of trying is asking the people at the freeavg forum.(link below)
Sorry i can't be more help.

http://freeforum.avg.com/


----------



## peterlakey (May 1, 2008)

i've had a similar situation . i used revo uninstaller ( it's free ) - it removes all the old bits and pieces of uninstalls . you'd be surprised what avg leaves all over your computer . . . then i did a clean with ccleaner ( free ) and checked with a normal search . it worked for me . see how it goes . be careful to follow revo instructions to the letter . only tick bold boxes - not plain type boxes . re install avg 8 free from their site . cheers . hope it works , peterlakey .


----------

